# Mayones Regius 8string



## Guitarholic (Nov 19, 2010)

WAH!!!! Mayones will release their first 8string next year. Can't wait for the pictures.

For those of you who don't know Mayones -> Mayones Guitars & Basses - handmade in Poland since 1982

I got to play their guitars at this year's Musikmesse in Frankfurt, Germany. They are AWESOME!!! It's like a perfect mix of Jackson/Ibanez necks with the thin body of a Blackmachine and the build quality of PRS.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 19, 2010)

I'd really like to try a Mayones someday, they seem like really quality instruments. Alas, the fact that I'm in North America, and a very remote part of North America at that, kinda precludes the possibility.

I do look forward to pics, however.


----------



## Guitarholic (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeah, they still are hard to come by here in the US. I really hope that'll change soon. I just got an email from them saying that they will take pictures of that 8string next week!!! Woohoo, I'm excited.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 19, 2010)

That should be ridiculous based on their past history


----------



## anne (Nov 19, 2010)

Xaios said:


> I'd really like to try a Mayones someday, they seem like really quality instruments. Alas, the fact that I'm in North America, and a very remote part of North America at that, kinda precludes the possibility.
> 
> I do look forward to pics, however.



Holy crap, how much does it cost to ship an axe up there?


----------



## Xaios (Nov 19, 2010)

anne said:


> Holy crap, how much does it cost to ship an axe up there?



I'm not sure, the price of dog food necessary to keep the sled dogs moving is ever changing.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice 

Gonna go down to Singapore to see the dealer...


----------



## K-Roll (Nov 20, 2010)

I've played a regius 7.. and. dont get me wrong, but, from some reason I just think it is not worth all the money.. 2500e?!?!? I thought it sounded thin and weak and I was let down by its actual looks, too.. 

Of course I loved all the photos they've got online, I loved the 'elements' models made for D. Gildenlow from pain of salvation... but this one - a basic regius 7 looked like a cheap guitar to me, the finish and lacquer was. just.. polish  .. and soundwise-

I've heard better, fuller and more hamornically rich sounding guitars with price tags reaching not even half of the price..
their custom shop and 'endorsee'' line must be a different story, but the basic one did not work it out for me. 
I just cant get rid of this feeling that the woods they use are not high quality and you may easily get a 'deaf' instrument.. 
and its not just me, I've know 2 other guys who played a setius 6 and were not impressed at all..


----------



## Alberto7 (Nov 20, 2010)

I'd be looking forward to seeing this beast! 

I've always wanted to try a Mayones. My friend bought the last one of the Regius 7 Earth from D.G.'s Element series. In the photos it looks like such a fantastic guitar! I may be able to try it this December once I see him... Only if he let's me or anybody else even touch it, that is  I can't wait to try it!


----------



## sobek (Dec 17, 2010)

Price: 3999$ for standard scale and 4600$ for baritone version,


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 17, 2010)

sobek said:


> Price: 3999$ for standard scale and 4600$ for baritone version,



it looks nice, but i can not see what this is worth so much....

and on a side note, Wes Bordland is playing Mayonnaise???? since when?


----------



## sobek (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah, for me they are overpriced too. Since summer and Limp Bizkit gig in Szczecin(350km from Mayones factory in Gdansk), Poland.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 17, 2010)

That price is offensive, and I've heard many times that the quality can be shoddy


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 17, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> That price is offensive, and I've heard many times that the quality can be shoddy



there are 4 for sale in the place i go to in Vienna and they look extremley good, but nothing really really different from a Jem or a Uni..in my own opinion bien sur!!!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 17, 2010)

What I REALLY don't get regarding the price is how well the Setius is priced considering their more upmarket target and the Regius seems to have some mysterious power that costs some 600 euro more to obtain - base price. Then again, having played quite a few Mayones guitars, they are quite nice, and apart from some weird fret finish issues in older guitars, they are consistent, in my experience.

The 8-string model seems very well balanced aesthetically - I was wondering how they'd deal with proportions and all that, yet they did fine from what I see in the pic.


----------



## sobek (Dec 18, 2010)

Another one, this time with Kahler bridge and passive pickups:


----------



## bulb (Dec 18, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> That price is offensive, and I've heard many times that the quality can be shoddy



i have heard a couple people mention that now, to be honest the only experience i have had is with my regius 7 which has TOP NOTCH build quality and attention to detail, so i dont know what the deal is there...


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 18, 2010)

Me neither, because I've heard just as many, maybe slightly fewer, very positive stories. I always loved the way they look. Not that it stops me any other time, but I'm not thrilled with spending so much on something I haven't tried yet, especially when it might be hit or miss.


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 19, 2010)

I was in Gdansk for three months and never knew Mayones was there?? FUCK!


----------



## misingonestring (Dec 20, 2010)

It's a boutique company, that's partly why the price is high.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 20, 2010)

4000 dollars? Would rather go custom for that much.


----------



## nikt (Dec 20, 2010)

misingonestring said:


> It's a boutique company, that's partly why the price is high.



great joke


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 20, 2010)

Right, first of all Mayones does not fit the "boutique" niche by a long shot, nor do they target that sort of market.

The negative stories about Mayones stem from, most of all, less than accomplished fretwork in some instruments, some of which coming from their custom shop, among other less relevant complaints (I heard someone complain regarding truss rod range, but since I didn't play the instrument in question, I won't comment) involving finish and the like. Personally, those I used on stage so far were fine safe for an older one who had to receive drastic fret work.

All in all, and based on my experience with quite a few custom / "top" axes, thing is that I don't feel they are worth the price (Regius series, that is) for me, as they don't strike me as instruments with a real distinct "personality" that drives me. It is, however, worth mentioning that these things are HIGHLY subjective, pretty much the same way I prefer Hufs to BM's and others will prefer BM's to Hufs.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Dec 20, 2010)

I have had experience only with a setius 7 and i was pretty amazed by the quality.However,this price tag is ridiculous.I'd never pay more than 1200 bucks for that no matter the attention to detail.Also what in the bloody hell does the baritone version cost 600 bucks more?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 20, 2010)

Let's face it: these are clearly worth more than 1200 bucks. You won't buy that sort of thing cheap out there unless it's an import and has clear cost-cutting measures applied to it. The price is, however, quite steep against the competition here.


----------



## drmosh (Dec 20, 2010)

sobek said:


> Price: 3999$ for standard scale and 4600$ for baritone version,



what the fuck? 600 bucks more for 1.5" of neck?


----------



## dis89 (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for posting photos! 
ps I love my mayones, but, being honest, for two grands they could have done the fretwork better. Anyway, NO complaints about its sound.


----------



## Northern (Dec 23, 2010)

One of the main reasons for what appears to be unreasonable pricing, is that the dollar is worth little compared to a lot of the european currencies. Over the last years the dollar has been sinking in value while for example the polish economy has grown largely. For a european guitar company it is quite hard to build quality stuff and maintain prices that seems okay in the US.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 23, 2010)

457 euro for 1,5" scale is not realistic by any stretch of the imagination, mate.  Also, I've been there and I can live like a king with my Portuguese earnings - while evolving, Polish economy hasn't inflated dismally, which means their price structure is relatively stable.


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 23, 2010)

sobek said:


> Yeah, for me they are overpriced too. Since summer and Limp Bizkit gig in Szczecin(350km from Mayones factory in Gdansk), Poland.



he doesnt play it very often and when he was here and I was shooting for the Korean Broadcasting company he only had his Yamaha sigs (in both black and white) and his Cremonas.


----------



## TheSleeper (Apr 8, 2011)

Regius 8

So yeah, there it is.  It's in 27" scale only, but there's no price listed, and I can't be bothered mailing them right now.

The whole Regius series is now available with Kahler as well:http://youtu.be/5wDHtvebX3o


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 8, 2011)

Looks nicer as an 8 for some reason.


----------



## Miijk (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah indeed, would be nice too try the Kahler one out since I haven't tried out a kahler at all  

but anyway! I really like the finish on these guitars! Especially the green "slime" guitar they got on there page!  Looks totally sick  

Maybe I should ask my uncle about when he's going to poland next time, and say "umm, well... I wanna go visit my relatives... yeah, relatives!" And rush of to the factory when we arrive


----------



## darren (Apr 10, 2011)

I've spent a little bit of time playing bulb's Mayones 6, and i was VERY impressed with the quality. 

Eastern Europe has a very long history of making fine stringed instruments (violins, cellos, etc.) so many of the luthiers and craftsmen there are trained on classical instrument construction. The fit and finish on the Mayones was excellent... as good as any other "handmade" guitar i've seen.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Apr 10, 2011)

Didn't get to try those, unfortunately. They had the fixed bridge and Kahler models at the Musikmesse, both fitted with EMG's.


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 10, 2011)

that price tag is heavy as fuck. they look nice and all that, but i wouldn't do it.


----------



## fps (Jun 13, 2011)

K-Roll said:


> I've played a regius 7.. and. dont get me wrong, but, from some reason I just think it is not worth all the money.. 2500e?!?!? I thought it sounded thin and weak and I was let down by its actual looks, too..
> 
> Of course I loved all the photos they've got online, I loved the 'elements' models made for D. Gildenlow from pain of salvation... but this one - a basic regius 7 looked like a cheap guitar to me, the finish and lacquer was. just.. polish  .. and soundwise-
> 
> ...



Sorry to revive an old thread, but if you're around, what pickups were in the guitar? I am looking for something a bit special, I like the appearance of these guitars a lot, and the Ben Randall test I saw they sounded great, although that is obviously with a player who is light years ahead of me, and with a quality amp setup.


----------



## Baco (Jun 14, 2011)

Standard pickups on the 8 string guitars are EMG 808's


----------

